# Still in Legal Limbo



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

It's been close to a year now since I was initially served. A lot has changed in that time, and yet little has changed overall. Sadly, I am little closer to my ultimate divorce than the day this motion was originally filed.

I am currently at the end of a 730 custody evaluation that will prove to be even more disasterous to her than minor's counsel orinally was. Hell, what's another 12k amongst friends.

She has guardedly offered counseling several times, but I would sooner die than reconcile at this point. I wish her well with her life, but she has most definitely lost the privilege of being my wife.

My question is simply this: *what can be done to expeditie the divorce process?* She refuses mediation. Her side has repeatedly walked away from settlement offers, and 4-way mediation. 

I recently replaced my lawyer because our case had lost its momentum, and I felt he was simply "running up a tab". My new guy is preparing another 4-way conference with the threat of 274 sanctions if they refuse to "deal". 

This week I will go on the offensive legally, and I am targeting her support. It's hard to say what the courts will do, but at worst my motion will result in a push. At best, it'll cut her financial lifeblood by about a third. I guess it's a start. 

This has simply become a war of financial attrition, as I pay for her lawyer, both 1st and 2nd, the kids lawyer, and my lawyer. She has no monetary stake in the whole affair as she pays for nothing. 

I have had primary custody of our kids for over 6 months now, and she hasn't even begun looking for work or improving her skills. As much as I enjoy paying her child support for kids she either never or seldom sees; I have to bring this pony ride to an end. Any ideas people of TAM?

LIL


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Good grief... it's still dragging on? 

I have no clue on the CA courts system. How heinous that you pay child support to her, but you have custody of the kids. Couldn't / shouldn't that be reversed and repaid to you?

Maybe "good doctor has custody of 6 kids but forced to pay child support to cheating wife" would make a good news story that would sufficiently embarrass people to wrap it up quickly.

In any case, glad to see you surviving and doing what you can LIL.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow. Your case is still going on too. I really don't know what to tell you. My case has now been going on almost two years. Apparently it's due to an overloaded court calendar. We have been involved in a national level civil suit also which took priority. We finally meet with the judge Tuesday. And the estranged husband is making subtle threats because he doesn't want to go before the judge.

I really don't understand what the hold up is in your case. It sounds as though the lawyers are enjoying the money. I wish you luck though.


----------

